# Các mom cho em xin review về bình sữa NUK này với ạ?



## Mesusu

Con đang ti song song cả mẹ và bình, mà tự nhiên bỏ bú bình thì phải làm sao bây giờ ạ? mẹ mời bình là con lại nhất quyết khóc rồi đẩy ra, sữa mẹ thì ít, cứ ti mẹ suốt thôi. Có khi nào đổi bình thì con sẽ ti lại không ạ? em nghe nhiều mom nói thế, đang muốn mua thử bình sữa của NUK vì thấy ca ngợi núm ti dẹt độc quyền giúp trẻ hợp tác khi bú bình hơn vì khớp ngậm của ti dẹt NUK giống với khớp ngậm khi ti mẹ, ngoài ra núm ti dẹt có tác dụng chỉnh nha bằng việc định hình khung hàm trẻ đúng sau này răng mọc đều đẹp không hô, không chen chúc. các bé hợp tác nhanh  xem ntn, các mom cho em xin review về bình này với ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Lê Bảo Trâm

nói chung là tùy chị ạ
có bé là do bình hoặc sữa, con ko thích nữa nên ko chịu ti
nhưng có bé thì ko ti bình hẳn nữa luôn ý


----------



## hoamoclan71

Con em đang dùng bình sữa NUK này đây ạ. Dùng thích lắm cu cậu hợp tác từ lần dùng đầu tiên luôn
- Núm ti dẹt, siêu mềm
- Giống ti mẹ nhất
- Không bị sặc sữa 
- Ko bị đầy hơi 
Rất ưng bình sữa NUK Đức này


----------



## Nguyễn Hằng

Mesusu nói:


> Con đang ti song song cả mẹ và bình, mà tự nhiên bỏ bú bình thì phải làm sao bây giờ ạ? mẹ mời bình là con lại nhất quyết khóc rồi đẩy ra, sữa mẹ thì ít, cứ ti mẹ suốt thôi. Có khi nào đổi bình thì con sẽ ti lại không ạ? em nghe nhiều mom nói thế, đang muốn mua thử bình sữa của NUK vì thấy ca ngợi núm ti dẹt độc quyền giúp trẻ hợp tác khi bú bình hơn vì khớp ngậm của ti dẹt NUK giống với khớp ngậm khi ti mẹ, ngoài ra núm ti dẹt có tác dụng chỉnh nha bằng việc định hình khung hàm trẻ đúng sau này răng mọc đều đẹp không hô, không chen chúc. các bé hợp tác nhanh  xem ntn, các mom cho em xin review về bình này với ạ


Con em thì mẹ đang nhiều sữa trvia nhưng con lại thích ngậm ti giả mỗi khi đi ngủ. 
Em đc tặng 1 cặp núm ti giả NUK Đức, cũng núm ti dẹt, hình con gấu với con cá heo xinh lắm, con thích, lúc thì ngậm lúc thì cầm chơi. Đọc nhiều ưu điểm núm ti này nên cũng yên tâm cho con dùng lâu dài


----------



## Conyeucuame

Mua ở đâu vậy các chị? em cũng đang muốn đổi bình uống sữa cho con ạ. nghe danh bình hãng này đã lâu, chắc mua thử mới đc


----------



## Labiang

Conyeucuame nói:


> Mua ở đâu vậy các chị? em cũng đang muốn đổi bình uống sữa cho con ạ. nghe danh bình hãng này đã lâu, chắc mua thử mới đc


Bình sữa NUK Đức nổi tiếng mà, ở Đức đây là bình sữa quốc dân đấy ạ. Mẹ cần mua thì tham khảo page hãng đi Nuk Vietnam   đợt em đặt mua nhận được chim ưng lắm, bình đẹp, cầm chắc tay, đóng gói cẩn thận lắm, em nhân viên tư vấn cũng siêu nhiệt tình, lại ngoan nữa ý.
Còn bình sữa NUK núm ti dẹt thì chắc 10 bé thích cả 10 đấy, gần giống ti mẹ nhất luôn


----------



## Mesusu

Nguyễn Hằng nói:


> Con em thì mẹ đang nhiều sữa trvia nhưng con lại thích ngậm ti giả mỗi khi đi ngủ.
> Em đc tặng 1 cặp núm ti giả NUK Đức, cũng núm ti dẹt, hình con gấu với con cá heo xinh lắm, con thích, lúc thì ngậm lúc thì cầm chơi. Đọc nhiều ưu điểm núm ti này nên cũng yên tâm cho con dùng lâu dài


thế ạ, nếu mẹ có nhiều sữa như thế thì tốt quá rồi
nhà em mẹ ko đủ sữa nên phải dặm sữa ngoài cho con, bạn em mấy người cũng dùng ti giả Nuk cho con đấy ạ nhìn cũng yêu lắm


----------



## Lanh Ngo

Em cũng hóng ạ
Chưa biết nên chọn bình sữa hãng nào cho con thì chuẩn nhất bây giờ


----------



## cobemuadong

Lanh Ngo nói:


> Em cũng hóng ạ
> Chưa biết nên chọn bình sữa hãng nào cho con thì chuẩn nhất bây giờ


Tham khảo bình sữa NUK này đi chị ơi, có núm ti dẹt độc quyền giúp bé bắt khớp ngậm đúng một cách dễ dàng, giống như bú mẹ, bé nhà em song song bú mẹ và bú bình đồng thời luôn đó ạ, núm này còn giúp trẻ phát triển cơ và khung hàm chuẩn chỉnh, đảm bảo răng mọc thẳng đẹp nữa cơ. núm ti mềm giống ti mẹ nhất trong các loại, nhiều tia phun sữa giống kiểu bầu ngực mẹ luôn, thế nên trẻ con rất ưa chuộng bình này. 
Không lo sặc sữa, hay đầy hơi đầy bụng đâu ạ, yên tâm dùng nha chị


----------



## Mesusu

cobemuadong nói:


> Tham khảo bình sữa NUK này đi chị ơi, có núm ti dẹt độc quyền giúp bé bắt khớp ngậm đúng một cách dễ dàng, giống như bú mẹ, bé nhà em song song bú mẹ và bú bình đồng thời luôn đó ạ, núm này còn giúp trẻ phát triển cơ và khung hàm chuẩn chỉnh, đảm bảo răng mọc thẳng đẹp nữa cơ. núm ti mềm giống ti mẹ nhất trong các loại, nhiều tia phun sữa giống kiểu bầu ngực mẹ luôn, thế nên trẻ con rất ưa chuộng bình này.
> Không lo sặc sữa, hay đầy hơi đầy bụng đâu ạ, yên tâm dùng nha chị
> 
> View attachment 7758


Họa tiết nhìn xinh mom nhỉ. 
nghe mom nói thế thì em thấy cũng yên tâm, mua cho con dùng ạ


----------



## Lanh Ngo

cobemuadong nói:


> Tham khảo bình sữa NUK này đi chị ơi, có núm ti dẹt độc quyền giúp bé bắt khớp ngậm đúng một cách dễ dàng, giống như bú mẹ, bé nhà em song song bú mẹ và bú bình đồng thời luôn đó ạ, núm này còn giúp trẻ phát triển cơ và khung hàm chuẩn chỉnh, đảm bảo răng mọc thẳng đẹp nữa cơ. núm ti mềm giống ti mẹ nhất trong các loại, nhiều tia phun sữa giống kiểu bầu ngực mẹ luôn, thế nên trẻ con rất ưa chuộng bình này.
> Không lo sặc sữa, hay đầy hơi đầy bụng đâu ạ, yên tâm dùng nha chị
> 
> View attachment 7758


Cưng xỉu luôn á
Mn mua ở đâu vậy ạ? cho em xin địa chỉ để tham khảo được không ạ?


----------



## cobemuadong

Lanh Ngo nói:


> Cưng xỉu luôn á
> Mn mua ở đâu vậy ạ? cho em xin địa chỉ để tham khảo được không ạ?


Chị vào đây mà chọn bình ạ Nuk Vietnam Quá trời mẫu xinh yêu luôn ạ. Bình sữa NUK là chân ái rồi tìm kiếm hãng nào nữa cho mệt
Trước em cũng đổi qua vài loại nhưng từ ngày dùng bình sữa NUK cho con thì ưng toàn tập luôn


----------

